# Pieces with well thought, simple, steady melody, like Chopin Nocturne Op.9 No.1 in Bb



## pele280 (Nov 24, 2020)

*Pieces with well thought, simple, steady melody, like Chopin Nocturne Op9 No1 in Bbm*

I seek pieces, i can't describe more like, as: Chopin Nocturne Op.9 No.1






Where simple melody, is a heart of the forest,

Where harmony hooks you,
where harmony is not changed rapidly, yet when it is changing, 
you fell a new song within a song, like new chapter in your favourite book, spreads wide.

PS: I'm aware, that song is in "Bbm", not "Bb", can not change topic yet, so...


----------



## Axter (Jan 15, 2020)

I think you might like the below. I am very fond of the contemporary Iranian-American composer Shardad Rohani.

Performing himself on piano, check these out:


----------



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)

Try Schumann.


----------



## RogerWaters (Feb 13, 2017)

Boulez wrote some very intuitive, natural melodies


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

You will hear exactly what you want, and also what you don't think you want, through this entire 53 minute master piece.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

This has nice contrasts if you keep listening


----------



## pele280 (Nov 24, 2020)

I'm not keen to hear tracks, that are 6+, or 8+ minutes long,
I'm not a huge fan of symphonies, i like performances on single instrument.
But fear not to post anything, your mind suggest you. Others may like these.
Thanks for attention.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Single instrument? Such as guitar?

One of my favorite pieces. Below presents a solo guitar version, followed by a really lovely arrangement for two guitars and orchestra.











While you contemplate those, here's another piece (solo piano, here) I favor greatly:






And the same piece on solo guitar:






There's so much to explore out there. Keep on journeying.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Ethereality said:


> This has nice contrasts if you keep listening


Beautiful indeed. I think that Uematsu and other composers of videogame soundtracks deserve more recognition from listeners, particularly in classical music circles. The _Final Fantasy_ series soundtrack is somewhat famous, but some other games with excellent soundtracks remain almost completely unknown to many, unfortunately.

I like to make a kind of free advertising for the 1999 PC game _Outcast_. The game was a commercial disaster but it's one of the best I've ever played, combining an immersive and very solid sci-fi plot with clever dialogues, top notch graphics and AI (for it's time), nice action and, most important to me, a gorgeous soundtrack. The brilliant orchestrations, amazing themes, playful rhythms, stylistic diversity and interesting use of the Ulukai leitmotif of it turned this OST into one of my absolute favorites of all times.

Below are some excerpts of _Outcast_'s soundtrack that I really like and recommend:





















The full OST without cuts can be listened here:






Perhaps we should make a game about videogame OSTs here at TC at some moment. I'm sure that there's some nice music to be found in the genre that can appeal to CM listeners.


----------



## EnescuCvartet (Dec 16, 2016)

It's not a single instrument, but the second movement of Beethoven's seventh symphony sounds like what you want to a 'T', or in this case, a 'B'. Very nearly a single idea built-up and expanding to a climax. That reminds me of Bolero by Ravel, which, if you don't know, might fit the bill. It's longer than one you want, usually something like 15 minutes or less, but it sounds something like your description.

Otherwise, perhaps the more famous solo piano works by Erik Satie, or any piano work by Phillip Glass.


----------



## pele280 (Nov 24, 2020)

Yeah "Cavatina" i like, indeed. 
Thanks, bro.
Thou i do not like mamy coulorful add chords, on a single song, like in debussy repertoire.
I do not like diminish spawning , like Bach was doing, either.
I like mistique, minor tonality, but with thoughtful placement od major chords, in other way, song would start to bore me (minor key).


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## SearsPoncho (Sep 23, 2020)

Pele280:

Given your stated preference, I would listen to all of the Chopin Nocturnes. Also, Grieg's Lyric Pieces for Piano played by the Emils Gilels should be more of what your looking for. Granados' Spanish Dances, originally written for piano, but also well transcribed and interpreted for Classical Guitar is a bit different, but I think it might do the trick. For piano, listen to the incomparable Alicia de Larrocha. For Guitar, listen to Manuel Barrueco or Eduardo Fernandez. I think Spanish Dance #5 will really do the trick. Going back to the piano, Satie's Gymnopedies would also seems to fit your requirements. There's also Faure's early piano music, particularly his earliest Nocturnes and Barcarolles. You might find these close to the Chopin Nocturne you like. 

If you want Classical era music, you can go with the Piano Sonatas of Mozart, particularly something like his 16th Piano Sonata in C, K545.

Good luck and enjoy!


----------

